# PLC and HMI access remotely



## Jairus (Feb 19, 2014)

Dear Experts,

I have just finished commissioning my first project in S7-300 (CPU315-2 DP) and so far the palletizer is running good. and now my manager want me to access the PLC and HMI remotely if problem occur, even though I'm on my vacation. Can anybody pls. help me what hardware and software do i need to purchase to access the plc and hmi. I have searched this in google, and found e-won and simatic teleservice. Can you please give some idea.

any help is really appreciated... thank you so much...


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

does the shop have internet? does the plc and hmi have ethernet ports?


----------



## Jairus (Feb 19, 2014)

oliquir said:


> does the shop have internet? does the plc and hmi have ethernet ports?


for HMI, yes available ethernet port (Siemens MP277 "10 inches" touch screen.), for PLC no ethernet port available, but i've seen a S7 MPI/DP to ethernet adapter. (http://www.ibhsoftec.com/IBH-Link-S7-PP-Eng). i don't try it yet.


thanks...


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i dont have much experience with siemens but on some hmi you can connect to plc via the ethernet port on hmi (pass through) for programming


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The equipment you have must be able to talk to the network. Is this the case?


----------



## Jairus (Feb 19, 2014)

John Valdes said:


> The equipment you have must be able to talk to the network. Is this the case?


You mean sir the IBH Link S7++ ?, base on their description, it says _"The used protocol is standard TCP/IP, so you can control your system using VPN or a router. Of course you can also use an Internet connection."_

I already made order for this item for programming use, but i will try this to access the plc remotely, i hope it will work just like that...


Thanks...


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

Have the guy onsite plug the pc with the software in, get it connected, connect that pc to the Internet, and use Remote Desktop sharing, just sayin


----------



## Jairus (Feb 19, 2014)

DriveGuru said:


> Have the guy onsite plug the pc with the software in, get it connected, connect that pc to the Internet, and use Remote Desktop sharing, just sayin


I'm thinking about a teamviewer. That's a very low cost solution, for me no problem, but i will ask our client about this if they agree with it.


Thank you so much sir...


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

I was just gonna mention to use something like tightvnc or even the chrome browser remote desktop plugin. 

Way easier and cheaper.


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

I've had good luck with logmein as well


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Teamviewer is the best solution these days. Logmein has changed its fee structure recently. 

See this link:

http://www.plcs.net/downloads/index...w to setup Teamviewer VPN.pdf&directory=Misc&

It is a white paper on how to configure remote access to siemens plcs that's very useful. It explains how to bridge the nic cards in the remote PC so you can hit the PLC processor directly by using the remote PC as a router.


----------



## suginao7 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Remote access*

do you want to access it from business lan or through internet?
if it is through internet you can use logmein. but you should take the engineering system to LAN.Automation


----------

